# :-)



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Read each line aloud

This is this cat
This is is cat
This is how cat
This is to cat
This is keep cat
This is a cat
This is dumbass cat
This is busy cat
This is for cat
This is forty cat
This is seconds cat

Now go back and read the THIRD word in each line from the top


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sorry Terry you are wrong it only took me 30 seconds


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Terri_TT said:


> Read each line aloud
> 
> This is this cat
> This is is cat
> ...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mac's TT said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Read each line aloud
> ...


 :lol: :lol: thats better


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

That was a quicky


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Sorry Terry you are wrong it only took me 30 seconds


I guess it's a man thing :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Terri_TT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Terry you are wrong it only took me 30 seconds
> ...


Her in doors says I am like the SAS i can sneak in and out with out being noticed :wink:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


LMFAO :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


   :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


In and out of what?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Dotti said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Terri_TT said:
> ...


The house of course what were you thinking :?:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Huge whoops my mind does overtime sometimes :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Dotti said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


There's always one :wink:


----------

